# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  What do the beeps mean?

## boatanchors

The Tech 1 makes a number of different beeping sounds during printing, but they are not documented anyplace. Has anyone figured out what the different sounds are for? Some are obvious like extruder temp setpoint reached, but others, especially during printing, happen seemingly without cause. Any ideas?

----------


## wirlybird

I think they are still related to the heaters turning on and off.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol You mean all the noises that sound like R2D2 ? 

They are actually made by the stepper motors.  All they mean is that your printer is working and the motors they are a spinning !
I really like them - they give 3d printers a unique audible character :-)

----------


## curious aardvark

Probably just swearing:_ 'beep, thats hot, beep that's hot'._

----------


## cncartist

> Different beeps.  Beeps when you turn it on.  Beeps when it gets up to temp.  Beeps when it starts printing.  Beeps when it is done printing.  The beeps in the middle of the print is the weird ones.


Agreed, even after 5000+ hours on my machine I still have no idea.  The regular beeps are good indicators of stuff that's happening but the random seldom beeps in the middle of prints are the ones that still leave me puzzled.

----------

